# Classical Fans of TC: The Readers Thread



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I am interested to know what you all enjoy reading, does it match up with the times of your favorite era of Classical music, or is it completely unrelated?


I enjoy reading plays, Shakespeare included. But I certainly enjoy a good novel every now and then too. Some that I have read include The Fountainhead, Animal Farm, Alice in Wonderland, and many others. Right now I am reading The Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde's only novel, it's off to a great start!


What about you?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I am interested to know what you all enjoy reading, does it match up with the times of your favorite era of Classical music, or is it completely unrelated?
> 
> I enjoy reading plays, Shakespeare included. But I certainly enjoy a good novel every now and then too. Some that I have read include The Fountainhead, Animal Farm, Alice in Wonderland, and many others. Right now I am reading The Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde's only novel, it's off to a great start!
> 
> What about you?


We do have a thread: What are you currently reading.

http://www.talkclassical.com/5002-what-books-you-currently.html?highlight=what+book


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I am interested to know what you all enjoy reading, does it match up with the times of your favorite era of Classical music, or is it completely unrelated?
> 
> I enjoy reading plays, Shakespeare included. But I certainly enjoy a good novel every now and then too. Some that I have read include The Fountainhead, Animal Farm, Alice in Wonderland, and many others. Right now I am reading The Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde's only novel, it's off to a great start!
> 
> What about you?


Good question. For me, there definitely is a strong link between my musical and my literary tastes. My favorite musical period is the Romantic era, and many of my favorite writers (by which I mean novelists, poets and philosophers) come from that period as well: Goethe, Hegel, Hesse, Hölderlin, Nietzsche, Baudelaire, Hugo, Flaubert...

My second favorite musical period is Impressionism/early 20th century, and I also enjoy many writers from that time period, including Mallarmé, Gide, Proust, Rilke, Kafka, Sartre and Cocteau. I'd particularly like to recommend two lesser-known writers from the early 20th century: Robert Musil and Hermann Broch.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I like thumbing through old hot rod magazines, reading some of the articles on feature cars, letters, technical stuff, engine builds, etc. You would think I have a hot rod, but I don't. Never fit my budget and later never fit my time schedule and available parking space (5 vehicles park in my driveway already).


----------

